# Pilcher Park on U. S. 331/Choctaw Bay is now open



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.waltonoutdoors.com/thomas-pilcher-park-along-clyde-b-wells-bridge-now-open/


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It sounds like they built a good one 24 hr. fishing. I like to fish at night off the piers.


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Nope. Don't bother. No fish there.:whistling:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

stc1993 said:


> It sounds like they built a good one 24 hr. fishing. I like to fish at night off the piers.



I was down there this morning checking it out. Plenty of LED lighting for night fishing.

http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Thomas%20Pilcher%20Park%20040817


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the photos JB. I so wanted to be there for the opening and catch that first fish. But, old guy stuff hit me right in the tackle box and had to visit "the office." Hope to feel better and go tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That place looks really nice. plenty of fishing spots it looks like.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Drove by this afternoon. Real nice place. Even noticed a hose and wash down place. Pier looks good too. Oh watch your speed of the bridge. 45 means 45


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Sailor50 said:


> Drove by this afternoon. Real nice place. Even noticed a hose and wash down place. Pier looks good too. Oh watch your speed of the bridge. 45 means 45


Yes, I'm hearing 45 means 45. Missed the freshwater wash-down hose, but heard about it at church this morning. I bet it will get a lot use with free fresh water.


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Went today and spent ten hours. Caught a sting ray, croaker and thirty trout.:thumbup: All thirty trout were ten inches.:thumbdown: The bite didn't start untill sunset and the lights came on. There is no pier from Panama City to Mobile as well lit as this pier. Nor as clean.

Parking: THOSE ARE BOAT TRAILER PARKING SPOTS PEOPLE!!!  The first six spots had one or two cars in them. It IS a bit of a walk from car parking to the pier. But. People putting boats in/out of the water have the responsibility to do it expeditiously and safely. Guys launching boats were having to park on the west side of the parking and hustle back to the ramp. (Why am I preaching to the choir here? It just pizzed me off watching people park were ever they please.

The park does need a few more gimp spots for those of us with mobility issues.:yes:

A few benches would be nice for seniors to sit and rest.

Well. This may be my new home. I'll put me a cardboard box under the bridge and spend my days on the pier. (Don't get them in a wad folks. Just joking.)


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

SCal....the appropriate County Commissioner and County Administrator will find an email this morning addressing the parking issue which several folks have already noted. If I remember correctly the other issues you mentioned are on a laundry list already in the works for additional improvements to the park. In addition, the county is negotiating to purchase land on the north side of the bay by 331 to add another park with appropriate facilities for boats, fishing, swimming, etc. Things will come along not too far down the road. 

This is a brand new facility and from the looks of things it's going to be costly to daily maintain it in a proper manner. Time will tell how it will be managed, etc.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! How much of a problem is there entering it towing a boat coming in from the north?

Traffic heading north in the summer was always "thick".

Never mind, read article. U turn, that sounds like fun from 0900 on.....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kanaka said:


> Nice! How much of a problem is there entering it towing a boat coming in from the north?
> 
> Traffic heading north in the summer was always "thick".
> 
> Never mind, read article. U turn, that sounds like fun from 0900 on.....


With the summer traffic I can see a potential problem for those traveling south having to make a U turn at Chat Holly Road. There is a red light to protect the u turn, but I think it might be a little tight if you are pulling a 20+ ft. boat. You will just have to be careful and pay attention, especially the fist time you make the U turn. 
Talking to a friend with a 21 ft. boat he thinks it might be easier to go on past the red light and U turn further down 331.


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

kanaka said:


> Nice! How much of a problem is there entering it towing a boat coming in from the north?
> 
> Traffic heading north in the summer was always "thick".
> 
> Never mind, read article. U turn, that sounds like fun from 0900 on.....


The entrance and exit is from/to the south. Easy access/egress for those coming from the south. (Which has been mentioned more than once by those living in North Walton County.) 

There is a left turn lane at Chet Holley where you would make the u-turn A left turn arrow/light that seems to come on for left turn as all other traffic is stopped. 

I will estimate that you can make the u-turn with something up to like 24 feet if you stay to the right of the left turn lane. Just my estimate, and I am no expert with longer trailers but, anything longer and you may need to do the around the block trick. 

Pulling up to and backing into the ramp, pulling out and parking is the best set up I've seen in a long time. A real breeze.

The boat ramps are well lit. You can pick out individual ramps from way out.


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Did not intend to correct you JB. I must have been typing when you posted.


----------



## Wagon-Attack (Apr 10, 2013)

I work down chat holley and I'm excited to try out this spot after work this week. Any advice on what to use from the veteran fisherman? I'm pretty out of practice!


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Wagon-Attack said:


> I work down chat holley and I'm excited to try out this spot after work this week. Any advice on what to use from the veteran fisherman? I'm pretty out of practice!


Seems that for years the bait that catches most fish on that strand is live shrimp. Live shrimp and the Shrimp fish bites (My first time using them inland) were good for reds and trout. Mostly under bobber/cork. But all I've heard about is 10" trout from the pier. I guess its one of those things where we just gotta figure it out. I just want to know "Where are the Sheepheads?" There is a lot of silt around the pier. I guess it will settle down after a while.
Good luck. Let us know.


----------



## Wagon-Attack (Apr 10, 2013)

SCal said:


> Seems that for years the bait that catches most fish on that strand is live shrimp. Live shrimp and the Shrimp fish bites (My first time using them inland) were good for reds and trout. Mostly under bobber/cork. But all I've heard about is 10" trout from the pier. I guess its one of those things where we just gotta figure it out. I just want to know "Where are the Sheepheads?" There is a lot of silt around the pier. I guess it will settle down after a while.
> Good luck. Let us know.


Thanks! I'm going to try and get out there tomorrow or Thursday evening, I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds like a neat place!


----------



## Wagon-Attack (Apr 10, 2013)

I tried pilcher last week, I was using frozen shrimp under a popping cork the orange amd white fishbites. Didn't get a bite but neither did anyone else. I get off work around 4 so I don't know if the bite had turned off by then but the water seemed very dirty. I'll be stopping there for a couple of hours tomorrow evening and trying a doa shrimp under a popping cork and something else on my smaller rod and reel. Any suggestions? I'll post an update and pictures if anything exciting happens!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Where I fish at you have to get there about an hour before daylight. By 9-10: am it's over. It tickles me, everybody just getting there & the bites already over.


----------

